

Bootstrap Magic featuring Boostrap 3 - tsifei
http://pikock.github.io/bootstrap-magic/

======
6cxs2hd6
Some UX feedback from a dumb user: I spent a few minutes thinking there wasn't
any preview. Finally I noticed the "Apply" button way down at the bottom ---
and the "Auto" checkbox next to it. Maybe the "Auto" checkbox should be
enabled by default.

Once I figured that out: Awesome.

~~~
tsifei
Hi, yes it's true. The issue that we are facing with the auto checkbox is that
we need to recompile all the time, the whole bootstrap so it 's a kind of
slow. We will look for a solution for the next version.

~~~
pajohnson
One suggestion would be to use timeouts to add a delay to the input event
handler, so it would wait until the typing has stopped for a while rather than
recompiling on every key press. That's just a line or two of extra js and
should make the auto updating vastly more usable.

~~~
tsifei
yeh, good suggestion, we just added your advice. There are a lot to parse with
Bootstrap ... still thinking about making it lighter

------
daenney
Digging the idea and I like the Apply feature.

However, I have no idea what your JS is doing but it spiked my browser CPU
usage to 100% on a core and made the whole thing fairly unresponsive until I
closed that tab.

~~~
tux1968
Same here with Firefox unfortunately, making it essentially unusable.

------
roryokane
Pretty nice. But I think it needs better generality in values – more
references to other variables, and color functions. If I make my primary brand
color the light yellow #faf332 and the link color a very dark yellow, there
are a lot of places on the page that still have unreadable white text on a
yellow background, such as @btn-primary-color (which I set to #111) and
@pagination-active-color (which I set to @link-color). Those values should use
some function of @link-color or another variable as their default value. And
colors should use appropriate functions to choose a light or dark color that
maximizes contrast against their background.

------
tlarkworthy
Really cool, but slow. AngularJS Batarang might help profile the hot spots.

~~~
tsifei
Yeh definetely, we just update a new version. It is faster now.

------
Foxandxss
It is indeed faster but I am sorry to say that this is a good example of "How
to not develop an angular app".

DOM manipulation in a controller is something you can't do and who says
controllers, says services too.

On the other hand, the double ng-repeat could be a hot spot for the bad
performance.

Don't get me wrong, the app is awesome, awesome idea but the implementation
doesn't respect the angular way so it is really slow.

